# [How-To] Return To stock 605.5



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, I know these directions are posted in page 2 of the original Return to stock thread but as I attempted to follow the OP it only gave me issues, so I figured it might be time to replace the old one so others can avoid wasting time like I did...

*WARNING: YOU WILL LOSE ROOT/S-OFF THROUGH THIS PROCESS THAT IS THE POINT.*
The old sticky brings you back to the MR1/old release. My guide will be VERY simple and does not require reflashing hboot to get S-ON back, (if you used revolutionary method there may have to be an extra step which i will detail below)

Firstly download this guy to your sd card
(605.5 OTA)
For those of you who are lazy and dont want to read the android police thread here is a direct link to the file (or should i say the host to the file)

After you download the file, rename it to PG05IMG.zip and throw it on your sd card, reboot into hboot (not rommanager) get to the bootloader and let hboot do its thing (inspect your sd card for PG05IMG.zip)
Press volume up to accept all of the updates....
You should see your hboot return to S-ON...

*FOR REVOLUTIONARY USERS ONLY* all credit to this guide goes to scotty85 at android forums



[color=green said:


> scotty85][/color] *how to unroot*
> the revolutionary method of rooting uses a sneeky hboot exploit,and replaces your stock 1.04.0000 or 1.05.0000 bootloader with a modified permanent hboot. it not only gives you all the same fashboot flash abilities as the original engineering bootloader,but it very effectively blocks other hboots for overwriting it. its good,as you will remain s-off if you accidentally flash a full RUU,or accept an OTA,but makes it a little trickier to remove.
> 
> for the time being, removal requires ADB to be set up and running and some commands entered in "fastboot" to to allow the permanent hboot to be overwritten. once an "s-on" tool is release,ill take th is part of this guide down.
> ...


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I am not claiming to be expert here but I was under the impression that revolutionary perma hboot also prevents other hboots from overwriting it so you have to unlock the revolutionary hboot before you can flash another hboot over it?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

You were right, thread updated. Thank you.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, but what are revolutionary users?


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for this. Gotta send back my unit in a lil bit for replacement and didnt want to jump through hoops. This is easy as hell!


----------



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what are revolutionary users?


People who used the Revolutionary method to root.


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

You sir, are awesome!! Thank you for this!! Clear, concise directions on how to unroot and S-ON ( **shudder** ) for the slow people such as myself.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad i could be of service!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the dev subforum is reserved for releases. moved to tb general, edited title.... and stickied


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Then why has *this* been in the dev subforums since august 10th?


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

I got s-off with revolutionary but reverted back to the 1.04.2000 s-off hboot. Don't know if it will make a difference but I just feel more comfortable with it.


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

thedio said:


> I got s-off with revolutionary but reverted back to the 1.04.2000 s-off hboot. Don't know if it will make a difference but I just feel more comfortable with it.


people have not had any issues with the 1.04.2000 hboot,but revolutionarys hboot is based on the same 1.04.0000 as stock,except patched with the same fastboot capabilities,with the added benefit of protecting itself from being overwritten.

nothing wrong with the old eng hboot,if youre careful what you do. im radio s-offed now,but i really enjoyed the extra protection the permanent hboots gave when i wasnt. for most of the general public, id highly reccomend the revolutionary hboot,or shadowmites permanent hboot(actually the same thing). it lets you flash the newest RUUs,accept OTAs,and safely do alot of crazy things that would leave you unrooted and s-on with the eng hboot


----------



## pathcafe (Jul 22, 2011)

Back to s-on from adb rooted CM7 rom. Updated to 605.9 shortly after.

Thanks nocoast


----------



## scotty85 (Jul 16, 2011)

updated android forums post with files for 2.605.11.9 if you want to update the OP here.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

So, I can just flash an RUU and be back to s on and stock, I didn't use revolutionary

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> So, I can just flash an RUU and be back to s on and stock, I didn't use revolutionary
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Two RUUs. Flash the one without hboot first, then the one that is only the hboot. The first one puts you back on stock with latest radios and such, the second on flashes the latest hboot (bootloader) and therefore gives you s-on.


----------



## jmberumenb (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry but mine don't detect the .zip file, Reads the .zip but at the end apperas nothing found and main menu...is on the root of the SD is named correctly...I check the MD5 and I simple can't do it










Can somebody help me, some guyz tell me I need the EXE RUU but I can't find it all the multiupload links are dead


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

jmberumenb said:


> Sorry but mine don't detect the .zip file, Reads the .zip but at the end apperas nothing found and main menu...is on the root of the SD is named correctly...I check the MD5 and I simple can't do it
> 
> Can somebody help me, some guyz tell me I need the EXE RUU but I can't find it all the multiupload links are dead


 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310014


----------

